# Behind these amber eyes



## lalalala<3life

This is Misty's (my dog) eye! I love the amber color and actually when she was a pup her eyes were a misty green, therefor how she ended up with the name Misty. C&C is welcomed on this! Enjoy her beautiful eye =D


----------



## camera obscura

Very heartwarming. There is love in that eye.


----------



## tomhooper

Nice shot.  One thought is that if you had been more perpendicular, more of the eye would have been in focus.  The OOF part takes something away from the shot for me.


----------



## lalalala<3life

thanks guys.  





> One thought is that if you had been more perpendicular, more of the eye would have been in focus. The OOF part takes something away from the shot for me.


yes i was actually trying to get a different angle, but Misty was NOT cooperating =( she has a prob with the lens being really close to her face. but i might get another shot sometime! thanks


----------

